# Frying Pan Tower Report



## captainbutch (Mar 2, 2005)

Thursday, 6-23-05, What a great time you can have fishing when you have great people on board. And today we had just that with the brother and sister duo of Maria and Mark Capparelli and Pete and Scott Sturm. We left the dock this morning in pursuit of kings and dolphin. We headed towards the tower area where we found a somewhat weed lind among 10,000 other broken up weed pieces. If you have tried to fish this before, you know what I mean. We did manage two Mahi-Mahi off this line and two sharks and some hard hits only to pull the hooks. Moved on to the tower to check out the fishing there and the amber jacks were co-operating, but we were after kings and dolphin where we hooked up several times only to attain some quick releases. Checked to see if any African Pompano may have moved in early, doesn't look like they are here yet. Things have been running late this year, wouldn't be suprised if they aren't late also. Everyone decided to try to catch some grouper, well, we started the process of getting the boat anchored on top of the rock and were picking up some nice triggerfish, b-liners, white grunts, black bass and just as we were about on the rock the winds shifted and picked up to a steady 20 to 25 out of the East and we had to head back in to safer waters where we finished up the day. Never did boat a king but had some hard runs on pogys that pulled the hooks. The pogys are starting to get back on the beach. This morning they were just East of the hot hole. Hope you can do something with them for the winds are forecast to blow from the East through saturday, that makes for tough fishing here out of Southport, but if there are some out there that want to bite, we WILL find them. The water is slowly starting to warm back up after last weeks major cool down, so things should start to get back to normal. (how many times have I said that this year). The weeds are so bad around the tower area trolling is nearly impossible!!! Hey, come on down, a bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work!! Till next time, FISH ON, Capt. Butch and Capt. Chris Foster. YEAH RIGHT SPORTFISHING CHARTERS, Southport,NC 
P.S. Todays trip friday 6-24-05 and tomorrows has been cancelled due to weather, sounds like we won't be back at it till around Wednesday. Predicted to blow till then!!


----------

